# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Ψυχαναγκασμοί - Ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική Διαταραχή >  μετα απο νοσηλεια ηρθε η καταστροφη μου

## afrula

Παιδια μου δινουν τωρα geodon και akineton.και καταντησα ζομπι.Γιατρο εχω τη τεταρτη να με δει γιατι ημουν με εισαγγελεα στη Νικαια και καταστραφηκα.Δε μορω να κανω τιποτα.Με χαπακωσαν και τελος.Ζαλιζομαι βλεπω θολα με αχρηστεψαν με ενεσεις.Τι αλλο να πω δε ξερω!!Βοηθεια

----------


## sunset

αφρουλιτσα εχεις τι φιλες σου που μιλας εδω κουραγιο !να σε ρωτησω γιατι πηγε εκει ενας γνωστος ποιο νοσοκομεξιο ειναι εκει/.

----------


## afrula

sunset μου το γενικο κρατικο Νικαιας Αγιος παντελεημων.Μου κοπηκε η ορεξη κανω εμεττο συνεχεια.Η κατασταση ηταν αθλια

----------


## Παστελι

αλλη φορα να προσεχεις στοεξης.τι νομιζες?σκατα ειναι εκει μεσα/.εχω ακουσει

----------


## Winston_man

τι ενοεις ησουν με εισαγγελεα?

-καλως ηρθες παλι πισω. :)

----------


## afrula

εννοειται προσευχομαι να γινω οπως πριν!!!!!!αλλα ειναι δυσκολο φοβαμαι μηπως ο γιατρος μου τα αφησει ετσι τα φαρμακα.φοβαμαι οποιος εμπεινε μεσα του λεγαν ψυχωση εχεις 7 στους 10 παιρναμε τα ιδια χαπια.Ενα νοσοκομειο αχρηστο τωρα τι κανω?Τρεμω μην μου αφησει τα ιδια χαπια ο γιατρος.Ψυχωση εγω??Η κατι αλλα παιδια?Ντροπη τους μακαρι να εβγαινα πιο νωρις.Ακριβως ενα μηνα με αφησαν μεσα.Ολοι οι αχρηστοι.Δεν ακουγες τιποτα αλλο μονο αυτη τη λεξη σε ολους.Το καταλαβα απο τη δευτερη μερα οτι κατι κακο γινεται εδω περα.Δενανε ,λυνανε και εμενα για 3 μερες με ειναν δεμενη!

----------


## afrula

οι γονεις μου με πηγαν εκει με εισαγγελεα.Δεν εχω ορεξη.Μ ε καταστρεψαν και σωματικα εχεα 8 κιλα και συνεχεια θελω να κανω εμετο.

----------


## Winston_man

Εισαι θυμωμενη με τους δικους σου τωρα?? Γιατι σε δεσαν?

----------


## afrula

γιατι δεν ηθελα να κατσω και εκλαιγα και με δεσαν στα 4!!!!μιλαμε με κατεστεψαν.Να στε ολοι σας καλα και να προσεχετε.Ζαλιζομαι συνεχεια βλεπω θολα δε μπορω να κανω τιποτα.Σας θυμηθηκα και μου λειψατε.Δε μπορω να γραψω αλλο γιατι θελω να κανω εμετο.Συγγνωμη.

----------


## Empneustns

αφρουλα καλως ηρθες ξανα κοπελα μου

----------


## afrula

ευχαριστω παιδια μακαρι να ημουν οπως πριν!!Τωρα τι κανω?τα χαπια με εχουν κανει ζομπι

----------


## Empneustns

αν τα χαπια σε βοηθουν να μην κανεις σκεψεις κακες αστα να δρασουν,ακομα και αν ειναι δυνατα.ξερεις κατι αφρουλα;ο ανθρωπινος οργανισμος ειναι ενα θαυμα,δεν μπορεις να φανταστεις αν του δωσεις λιγο χρονο και τις καταλληλες συνθηκες πως μπορει να μεταλλαχθει και να προσαρμοστει σε νεα δεδομενα.μην προβληματιζεσαι τοσο για τα φαρμακα που περνεις,αν δει ο γιατρος βελτιωση πανω σου θα στα μειωσει απο μονος του.απλα κανε και εσυ την προσπαθεια σου,οχι να μειωθουν τα χαπια αλλα να ελεγχεις την σκεψη σου.

----------


## PETRAN

Ρε παιδιά καθίστε όμως γιατί της δίνουν αντιψυχωτικά? Όχι τίποτα άλλο απλά δεν υπάρχει καμία επιστημονική ένδειξη ότι τα αντιψυχωτικά πιάνουν στην διαταραχή της αφρούλας. Η αφρούλα με σωματική δυσμορφική διαταραχή δεν είχε πρόβλημα? Απο ψυχοφαρμακολογικής άποψης μόνο υψηλές δώσεις αντικαταθλιπτικών έχουν αποδειχθεί να βελτιώνουν την κατάσταση, όπως ακριβώς άλλωστε και στην συγγενική ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική διαταραχή. Ακόμα και αν είναι η εκδοχή της διαταραχής με παραισθήσεις, αντιψυχωσικά μόνο σε πολύ μικρές δώσεις μπορούν να δοθούν, αφού σε υψηλές δώσεις χειροτερεύουν τα συμπτώματα σε ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικού τύπου διαταραχές. 

Προφανώς για άλλη μια φορά υπήρχαν έμπειροι γιατροί με σωστές διαγνώσεις και πλήρη γνώση με του τι έχουν να κάνουν και πως να το αντιμετωπίσουν...doh...έλεος!


Τέλος πάντων αφρούλα προσπάθησε λίγο να υποστείς αυτήν την κατάσταση, βάλε τα δυνατά σου, ειναι σίγουρο ότι θα βελτιωθείς και θα δεις που θα τα θυμάσαι όλα σαν ένα κακό εφιάλτη. Είναι μια δύσκολη διαταραχή αυτή που έχεις (από αυτή άλλωστε φημολογείται ότι έπασχε και ο michael jackson) προσπάθησε να βρεις ένα ψυχίατρο καθώς και έναν έμπειρο ψυχολόγο γνωστικο-συμπεριφορικής θεραπευτικής κατεύθυνσης που να είναι γνώστες της συγκεκριμένης κατάστασης ώστε να σε βοηθήσουν να το ξεπεράσεις. 


Υπάρχει και ένα πολύ καλό βιβλίο που αν και δεν το έχω διαβάσει, έχει πάρει πολύ καλές κριτικές (δυστυχώς είναι μόνος τα αγγλικά) και το προτείνω ανεπιφύλακτα Λέγεται “The Broken Mirror-Understanding and Treating Body Dysmorphic Disorder”.

http://www.amazon.com/Broken-Mirror-Understanding-Treating-Dysmorphic/dp/0195121260#

Υπάρχει και το εξαιρετικό άρθρο στο wikipedia.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Body_dysmorphic_disorder

----------


## afrula

petran δεν ταντεχω τα φαρμακα.Ειναι τα πιο δυνατα που εχω παρει.Γραφουν για σχιζοφρενεια και φοβαμαι και για τον ιατρο μου μηπως μου τααφησει και κλαιω.Εχασα 7 κιλα απο τη στεναχωρια.Τωρα παιδευομαο με τη κοιλα παει η ορεξη ολο εμετους κανω.Θα γινω καλα οπως πριν?????δε θελω τιποτα αλλο μονο αυτο..........κλαιω ολη την ωρα υπαρχει πιθανοτητα να γυρισω οπως ημουν?Μονο αυτο θελα?Θα γινω καλα??????

----------


## keep_walking

Καλως ηρθες αφρουλα...δεν ξερω να σου πω τιποτα.

----------


## Ακροβατης

gia s afrula an kai den exoume milisei pote eimai ena mina molis edw kalws irthes kai kouragio

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> βάλε τα δυνατά σου, ειναι σίγουρο ότι θα βελτιωθείς και θα δεις που θα τα θυμάσαι όλα σαν ένα κακό εφιάλτη.


Aφρουλα, σου ευχομαι το ιδιο:)

Περιμενουμε νεα σου!

----------


## πανος12345

καλως ορισες και απο μενα αφρουλα
εχεις τοσους πολλους φιλους εδω που ισως σε ωφελήσουν πιο πολύ απο τα φαρμακα που σου εδωσαν στο νοσοκομειο!
νομιζω μαλιστα οτι καθε φορα που θα βρισκεις την δυναμη να τους λες οτι σου κανουν κακο αντι για καλο , θα τους υποχρεωνεις να θεωρουν οτι η κριση απομακρυνθηκε και δεν τα χρειαζεσαι αλλο!

----------


## polina

αφρουλα με συγκινησες παρα πολυ....μην στεναχωριεσαι κανε υπομονη ολα θα φτιαξουν με τα φαρμακα κ την βοηθεια του γιατρου σου κ των γονιων σου...κ εγω χαλια ειμαι.....υποφερω:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(: (:(

----------


## weird

Καλως ήρθες Αφρούλα.

Είμαστε όλοι δίπλα σου,
βάλε όλη σου την Πίστη να σταθείς σύντομα στα πόδια σου.
Αν το αποφασίσεις, φυσικά και θα γίνεις όπως πριν, στο χέρι σου είναι. 

:)

----------


## mariap

afroula καλως ηρθες και απο εμενα... και σιδερενια απο εδω και περα :)

----------


## ferro

Αφρουλα μου καλως σε ξαναβρηκαμε και περαστικα.
λενε πως ο χρνος ειναι ο καλυτερος γιατρος και νομιζω πως εχουν δικιο....
φιλακια!

----------


## afrula

σας ευχαριστω ολους.Αλλα ποτε θα γινω καλα ολα απο την αρχη.Δεν αντεχω δε θελω τιποτα μονο τη ψυχικη μου υγεια.Ταλαιπωρουμαι και απο γαστρεντεριτιδα απο μεσα εκει απο τα φαγητα.Πηγα στο ιατρο μου πε διαιτα με σουπες για3 με 4 μερες.Ευτυχως ηρθε λιγο η ορεξη.

----------


## πανος12345

φαε αφρουλα οτι λαχταραει η ψυχη σου , μονο που οι σουπες καλοκαιριατικα ισως να μην ειναι η πιο καταλληλη επιλογη λογω ζεστης! δεν ξερω τι σχεση βεβαια παιζουν τα φαρμακα με ολα αυτα τα γαστρεντερικα συμπτωματα αλλα αν ειναι πιο πολυ θεμα ξυνιλας και ρεψιματων ισως οι λευκες τροφες να ειχαν πιο καλο αποτελεσμα οπως πχ μακαρονια , κοτοπουλο [στηθος ] , ρυζι χωρις κοκινες σαλτσες και μπαχαρικα...
βεβαι ο γιατρος σου εχει παντα τον πρωτο λογο αλλα καμμια φορα οι γαστρεντερολογοι δεν εχουν ιδεα απο διαιτητικη και το αντιστροφο...
ο καθε ενας στο ειδος τους και ο λουμιδης στους καφεδες που λεγαμε παλια...

----------


## afrula

θα επανελθω οπως ημουν πριν?Ζαλιζομαι ορεξη λιγη.Αλλα απο τα φαρμακα θα συνελθω?Φοβαμαι μη μου δωσει ο ιατρος τα ιδια................ελεος υπομονη ενα μηνα τωρα υπομονη για να δωσει ο ιατρος τα παλια.Θα μου τα δωσει ομως?Παιδια να προσεχετε ουτε στον εχθρο μου αυτο που παθα .Δε ξερω δε νομιζω να επανελθω ειναι πολυ δυσκολο..

----------


## πανος12345

κανε υπομονη αφρουλα ....καθε κριση ευτυχως περναει και ξαναγυρναμε απο κει που μειναμε πριν..... γιατρος θα σου δωσει αυτα που χρειαζεσαι βεβαια τωρα , μακρυα απο την κριση ..
ισως να εβγαλε τα συμπερασματα του και να μην σου ξαναδωσει τα ιδια για να μην ξανεχεις αλλη κριση αλλα καποια αλλα καλυτερα.... αστον να κανει την δουλεια του..
εσυ φροντισε να τρως και να εχεις ορεξη ξανα.....
καθε φορα που θα σε βλεπει να εχεις ορεξη και να θες να βρεις τον εαυτο σου ξανα θα τριβει απο χαρα τα χερια του γιατι θα σημαινει οτι πας καλα!!

----------


## anwnimi

Αφρούλα, 
σιδερένια!

Μη σε απασχολεί η ταμπέλα του τι έχεις κορίτσι μου, αλλά το να λες στον εαυτό σου πως ότι και να είναι θα σταθείς, θα σε φροντίσεις και γίνεις καλά, αυτό μόνο να σε απασχολεί και τίποτα άλλο. Απόφυγε συζητήσεις με το να συγκρίνεσαι με τους άλλους, ο κάθε άνθρωπος ειναι διαφορετικός και ξεχωριστός και το ίδιο φάρμακο μπορεί να χρησιμοποιείται σε πολλές περιπτώσεις.
Για τα συμπτώματα που έχεις κάνε λίγο υπομονή μέχρι να δράσει η αγωγή κι αν συνεχίζουν να υφίστανται ζήτα να σου ρυθμίσουν την αγωγή.

----------


## afrula

καλε μου τα χαπια τα δωσαν στο νοσοκομειο ετσι χωρις διαγνωση οπως και σε ολους τους αλλους.Το γιατρο μου Τεταρτη θα τον δω και επιζω να μου δωσει τα παλια που πηγαινα καλα.Προσεξτε μη πατε σε νοσοκομειο γιατι αυτα απου ειδα να σε δενουν και λοιπα δε ξερω αν θα το ξεπερασω ποτε αρκει να μου δωσει τα δικα μας αντικαταθλιπτικα οχι αντιψυχωσικα ετσι .Σε ολους εδιναν τα εδιναν ετσι χωρις διαγνωση.Παλικαρια που ηταν ζωηρα κατευθειαν σε 3 μερουλες ειχαν γινει ζομπι αληθεια.

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> καλε μου τα χαπια τα δωσαν στο νοσοκομειο ετσι χωρις διαγνωση οπως και σε ολους τους αλλους.Το γιατρο μου Τεταρτη θα τον δω και επιζω να μου δωσει τα παλια που πηγαινα καλα.Προσεξτε μη πατε σε νοσοκομειο γιατι αυτα απου ειδα να σε δενουν και λοιπα δε ξερω αν θα το ξεπερασω ποτε αρκει να μου δωσει τα δικα μας αντικαταθλιπτικα οχι αντιψυχωσικα ετσι .Σε ολους εδιναν τα εδιναν ετσι χωρις διαγνωση.Παλικαρια που ηταν ζωηρα κατευθειαν σε 3 μερουλες ειχαν γινει ζομπι αληθεια.


αφρουλα ,
τα νοσκομεια μας λειτουργουν δυστυχως μαζικα και οχι εξατομικευμενα γιατι θα χρειαζοτανε μια νοσοκομα και ενας γιατρος για τον καθε ασθενη! γιαυτο δινουν την ιδια θεραπεια σε ολους με στοχο την καταστολη της επιθετικοτητας και χι την θεραπεια τους..
πολυ σωστα λες οτι ο γιατρος σου θα κρινει διαφορετικα και σιως σε ξαναγυρισει οπως λες σε μια εξατομικευμενη θεραπεια ...
Στην θεση σου πιο πολυ θα σκεφτομουνα καθε μερα και περισσοτερο τωρα που η κριση και το νοσοκομειο θα μπουν στο παρελθον και σιγα -σιγα θα ξεχαστουν , εκεινη την ημερα που κανενα φαρμακο δεν θα χρειαζεται για να σεκανει να ξαναγαπησεις την ζωη και να δωσεις την ευκαρια στον εαυτο σου , να ξαναβρει το χαμογελο στα χειλη και αν ειναι αναγκη να σφιξεις λιγο τα δοντια γιατι η ζωη δεν μας γελαει παντα αλλα οταν ερχεται η σειρα μας πρεπει να ειμαστε ετοιμοι να την απολαυσουμε χωρις δεκανικια ....
τη φρικη την αφησες πισω σου , τωρα θα ερθει η ωρα του χαμογελου και της χαρας .....
αυτο να σκεφτεσαι κοριτσι μου για να μην σε προσπερασει χωρις να γελασει το χειλακι σου...
Αυτο νομιζω εχεις αναγκη πιο πολυ απο ολα....

----------


## Empneustns

πανο νομιζω πως μολις εγραψες το καλυτερο ποστ που εχω διαβασει τοσο καιρο απο σενα εδω μεσα,μπραβο :)

αφρουλα μη συγκρινεις το τι κανεις εσυ με το τι κανουν οι αλλοι.και να σου πω και κατι ακομα;αυτη τη στιγμη σε διαβαζω πολυ πιο συγκροτημενη και πολυ πολυ πιο λογικη σε σχεση με τα μυνηματα σου πριν την αποπειρα.δεν ξερω αν η αλλαγη εγινε απο το σοκ η απο τα φαρμακα.παντως σιγουρα η αλλαγη σου ειναι εμφανης και ειναι καθαρα προς το καλυτερο.μπραβο αφρουλα :)

----------


## anwnimi

Συμφωνώ Εμπνευστή και στα δύο, και για τον Πάνο και την Αφρούλα:)

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by Empneustns_
> πανο νομιζω πως μολις εγραψες το καλυτερο ποστ που εχω διαβασει τοσο καιρο απο σενα εδω μεσα,μπραβο :)
> 
> αφρουλα μη συγκρινεις το τι κανεις εσυ με το τι κανουν οι αλλοι.και να σου πω και κατι ακομα;αυτη τη στιγμη σε διαβαζω πολυ πιο συγκροτημενη και πολυ πολυ πιο λογικη σε σχεση με τα μυνηματα σου πριν την αποπειρα.δεν ξερω αν η αλλαγη εγινε απο το σοκ η απο τα φαρμακα.παντως σιγουρα η αλλαγη σου ειναι εμφανης και ειναι καθαρα προς το καλυτερο.μπραβο αφρουλα :)


μεχρι το επομενο εμπνευστη!
χααχαχαχα

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> Συμφωνώ Εμπνευστή και στα δύο, και για τον Πάνο και την Αφρούλα:)


ευχαριστω ανωνυμη...
αν μπορουσα, αν περναγε δηλαδη απο το χερι μου ,
θα παρακαλουσα απο τον κιπ και την αφρουλα να προσεφεραν τις υπηρεσιες τους σαν μοντερειτορ του φορουμ!
ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα εκαναν εξοχη δουλεια γιατι το αγαπουν τοσο οσο χρειαζεται για να το κανουν καλυτερο....

----------


## arktos

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> εννοειται προσευχομαι να γινω οπως πριν!!!!!!αλλα ειναι δυσκολο φοβαμαι μηπως ο γιατρος μου τα αφησει ετσι τα φαρμακα.φοβαμαι οποιος εμπεινε μεσα του λεγαν ψυχωση εχεις 7 στους 10 παιρναμε τα ιδια χαπια.Ενα νοσοκομειο αχρηστο τωρα τι κανω?Τρεμω μην μου αφησει τα ιδια χαπια ο γιατρος.Ψυχωση εγω??Η κατι αλλα παιδια?Ντροπη τους μακαρι να εβγαινα πιο νωρις.Ακριβως ενα μηνα με αφησαν μεσα.Ολοι οι αχρηστοι.Δεν ακουγες τιποτα αλλο μονο αυτη τη λεξη σε ολους.Το καταλαβα απο τη δευτερη μερα οτι κατι κακο γινεται εδω περα.Δενανε ,λυνανε και εμενα για 3 μερες με ειναν δεμενη!



afrula, καλή ανάρρωση σου εύχομαι γενικά.λες πως προσεύχεσαι να γίνεις όπως πριν.δηλαδή να ξανακάνεις απόπειρα αυτοκτονίας?

----------


## narnia

Αφρούλα καλώς ήρθες. Εύχομαι γρήγορα να συνέλθεις. Υπομονή. Ό,τι έγινε έγινε για καλό δικό σου. Να είσαι γερή και να προσέχεις.

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by arktos_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by afrula_
> εννοειται προσευχομαι να γινω οπως πριν!!!!!!αλλα ειναι δυσκολο φοβαμαι μηπως ο γιατρος μου τα αφησει ετσι τα φαρμακα.φοβαμαι οποιος εμπεινε μεσα του λεγαν ψυχωση εχεις 7 στους 10 παιρναμε τα ιδια χαπια.Ενα νοσοκομειο αχρηστο τωρα τι κανω?Τρεμω μην μου αφησει τα ιδια χαπια ο γιατρος.Ψυχωση εγω??Η κατι αλλα παιδια?Ντροπη τους μακαρι να εβγαινα πιο νωρις.Ακριβως ενα μηνα με αφησαν μεσα.Ολοι οι αχρηστοι.Δεν ακουγες τιποτα αλλο μονο αυτη τη λεξη σε ολους.Το καταλαβα απο τη δευτερη μερα οτι κατι κακο γινεται εδω περα.Δενανε ,λυνανε και εμενα για 3 μερες με ειναν δεμενη!
> 
> 
> ...


αξιζει να σε παρακαλεσω αρκτος να το σβησεις μονος σου?

----------


## afrula

βρε παιδια να γινω καλα με τα αντικαταθλιπτικα που επαιρνα και ημουν σωματικα καλα σας παρακαλω ας το σβησει αυτος που το γραψε!!!Αυτα ειναι ξεχασμενα.Σας παρακαλω θελω να ζησω !!!

----------


## krino

αντε λοιπον με το καλο....

;)

----------


## afrula

ειμαι σε σοκ συμπαρασταση θελω μη ξυνουμε παλιες πληγες ελεος.Σας ευχαριστω ολους αλλα θα γινω καλα οπως πριν???????Μονο αυτο θελω Θεε μου.ΜΟΝΟ ΑΥΤΟ

----------


## πανος12345

καλο βραδυ αφρουλα... ολα θα πανε καλα γιατι το αξιζεις ....

----------


## polina

ενοειτε οτι θα γινεις καλα αφρουλα μου.....αυτο ειναι το μονο σιγουρο!!!!!!!!κανε υπομονη κ ολα θαναι ενα καο ονεισρο...αυτη τη στιγμη που γραφω εχω παρα πολλα νευρα γιαυτα που με συμβαινουν κ μουρχεται να τα τιναξω ολα στον αερα αλλ δεν το κανω....κανω υπομονη κ εχω ελπιδα!!!!!!!!εχω πολλα νευρα σημερα...................................... ....:mad::mad::mad::mad::mad::mad::mad:

----------


## sunset

λοιπον στη δουλεια μπροστα στα ματια μου ενας εκανε αποπειρα αυτοκτονιας και εχει ξανακανει δυο με χαπια και κρασυ για ακτι που εχει σχεση με δουλεια και το νησι και δδεν αλλαζει ευκολα αυτο που θελει το ξερω..ομως βλεπουμε φως για κατι καΙ ΙΣΩς ΝΑ ΤΟ ΒΛΕΠΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΚΕΙΝΟΣ ΟΛΑ ΚΑΛΑ ΘΑ ΠΑΝΕ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΣΕΝΑ ΑΦΡΟΥΛΑ...ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ...

----------


## afrula

παιδια ξεκινησα τη παλια αγωγη χθες.Τα φαρμακα του νοσοκομειου πσο κανουν να φυγουν η επιδραση τους????

----------


## Remedy

σου το προτεινε ο γιατρος σου αυτο αφρουλα η το εκανες μονη σου?

----------


## afrula

ο γιατρος μου βεβαια

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> παιδια ξεκινησα τη παλια αγωγη χθες.Τα φαρμακα του νοσοκομειου πσο κανουν να φυγουν η επιδραση τους????


οσο να πεις κ-υ-μ-ι-ν-ο. ! εφυγαν ηδη αφρουλα! ξεχνα τα μαζι με τα αιτια που σε οδηγησαν στην χρηση τους....
αλλου κοιτας τωρα στο αυριο και οχι στο χθες...

----------


## nature

Αφρούλα, σιδερένια!!
Τα χειρότερα πέρασαν, τώρα κάθε μέρα είναι και ένα σκαλοπατάκι καλύτερη από την προηγούμενη. 
Εμπιστέψου το γιατρό, δούλεψε μαζί του. Με την πίστη σου στο καλύτερο αύριο και την αγάπη των δικών σου ανθρώπων θα βλέπεις κάθε μέρα τη διαφορά :)

----------


## afrula

μακαρι!!ζαλαδες εχω πολλες

----------


## melene

afroula καλως μας ξαναρθες!

----------


## afrula

ηρθα ξανα αλλα ηρθα κατεστραμμενη.Ζαλαδες και φοβιες....

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> ηρθα ξανα αλλα ηρθα κατεστραμμενη.Ζαλαδες και φοβιες....


ΡΩΤΑ ΤΟΝ ΓΙΑΤΡΟ ΣΟΥ ΑΦΡΟΥΛΑ!
ισως δεν χρειαζεσαι ολα αυτα που σε οδηγησαν ηδη μια φορα στα χερια των εγκλειστων θεραπευτων ! 
Μια βολτα ισως εξω ,να παρεις αερα φτανει ....

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> ηρθα ξανα αλλα ηρθα κατεστραμμενη.Ζαλαδες και φοβιες....


Θα περάσει κορίτσι μου, απευθύνσου για όλα τα συμπτώματα στον γιατρό σου και όλα θα πάνε καλά.

----------


## πανος12345

αφρουλα ..πες μας μια καλησπερα ....

----------


## afrula

τι να πω παιδια νιωθω η ζωη μου να χει τελειωσει...ξυπναω απο τα χαραματα δε βγαινω εξω φοβαμαι καλυτερα να κλειστω μεσα μια ζωη

----------


## πανος12345

ρε συ αφρουλα.... που μενεις? αθηνα? εδω χθες φυγανε 2 παιδια απο το φορουμ και πηγανε μεχρι την Τριπολη να πιουνε καφε με τον κιπ....
μπας και ηρθε ο καιρος να ζητησεις καιεσυ παρειτσα για καφε και κουβεντουλα απο κοντα με τους διαδικτυακους σου φιλους εδω μεσα?

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> τι να πω παιδια νιωθω η ζωη μου να χει τελειωσει...ξυπναω απο τα χαραματα δε βγαινω εξω φοβαμαι καλυτερα να κλειστω μεσα μια ζωη


Kουράγιο Αφρουλα, και αυτό θα περάσει και θα γίνεις μια χαρά! 

Είμαστε δίπλα σου.

----------


## afrula

ποτε βρε παιδια?δεν αντεχω αλλο

----------


## nature

Καλώς την αφρούλα. Πως είσαι?

----------


## ferro

αφρουλα μου,
δεν στο λεω για να σε παρηγορησω αλλα και μενα ο υπνος μου εχει χαλασει παρααα πολυ τελευταια....

οσο για το εξω,πηγαινω σε ολες τις δουλειες μου μονο με γυαλια ηλιου ετσι ωστε να μην φαινεται στον κοσμο η απογνωση και η θλιψη στα ματια μου.
καθως καταλαβαινεις τις δουλειες μου ολες τις κανω πρωι.
αυτο ελειψε να φοραω τηη γυαλουμπα βραδιατικα:P

κουραγιο καλη μου:)

----------


## afrula

παιδια ειμαι χειροτερα συνεχεια ζαλιζομαι και εξω εχω να βγω μια βδομαδα .φοβαμαι.Με κατεστρεψαν που με βαλαν μεσα.Πλεον ειμαι αρρωστη και με χαρτια και ετσι θα μαι μια ζωη.Το πρωι ξυπναω 8 η ωρα και μεχρι τις 1 προσπαθω να κοιμηθω.Ελεος πια ας με βοηθησει ο Θεος δεν το αντεχω.Στεναχωρω και τους γονεις μου που ειναι μεγαλοι.Δε μπορω αλλο παιδια μεσα απο τη ψυχη μου σας το λεω...

----------


## πανος12345

αφρουλα , κατι μου λεει οτι πρεπει να αλλαξεις θεραπεια...
ποτε πηγες για τελευταια φορα στον δικο σου γιατρο πριν μπεις στο νοσοκομειο?

----------


## afrula

πριν 10 μερες

----------


## πανος12345

θα ελεγα αν γινεται να τον επαιρνες τηλεφωνο και να του πεις ακριβως πως νοιωθεις γιατι πιστευω οτι ισως να φταινε τα φαρμακα και η δοσολογια....
ξερεις καμμια φορα , πρεπει η θεραπεια να βαδιζει αναλογα με το σημερα και οχι με το χθες...
Απο την ημερα που βγηκες απο το νοσοκομειο γραφεις οτι ηθελες να γυρισεις στην παλια συνταγη και φοβαμαι πως ισως ο γιατρος σου να μην ηθελε να σε δυσαρεστησει....
Αυτο που σου λειπει για μενα ειναι λιγη παρεα , να νοιωσης παλι επιθυμητη , να γελασει λιγο το χειλακι σου καινα ξεχασεις αυτα που περασες εκει....
παρτον αφρουλα και πες του τα οπως τα νοιωθεις σαν να ηταν ενας παλιος καλος φιλος ....
ειμαισιγουρος οτι μπορει απο το τηλεφωνο αν υπαρχει οικονομικο προβλημα για μια νεα επισκεψη να σε βοηθησει...

----------


## katerinaki

Αφρουλα γλυκεια μου μη στεναχωριεσαι!Προσπαθησε να εισαι δραστηρια με την εννοια να ξυπνας νωρις,να κανεις και καμμια δουλεια στο σπιτι,να περασει λιγος καιρος με τα τελευταια φαρμακα που σου εδωσαν μηπως και νοιωσεις καλυτερα και αν οχι ,αν συνεχιζεις να νοιωθεις σαν ζομπι οπως ειπες,τοτε ψαξε για αλλο ψυχιατρο !Σε μερικα κεντρα ψυχικης υγειας που ανηκουν στο δημοσιο φορεα υπαρχουν αξιολογοι ανθρωποι -ψυχιατροι.Αν αποφασισεις να αλλαξεις ψυχιατρο και θελεις πληροφοριες στειλε U2U

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by katerinaki_
> Αφρουλα γλυκεια μου μη στεναχωριεσαι!Προσπαθησε να εισαι δραστηρια με την εννοια να ξυπνας νωρις,να κανεις και καμμια δουλεια στο σπιτι,να περασει λιγος καιρος με τα τελευταια φαρμακα που σου εδωσαν μηπως και νοιωσεις καλυτερα και αν οχι ,αν συνεχιζεις να νοιωθεις σαν ζομπι οπως ειπες,τοτε ψαξε για αλλο ψυχιατρο !Σε μερικα κεντρα ψυχικης υγειας που ανηκουν στο δημοσιο φορεα υπαρχουν αξιολογοι ανθρωποι -ψυχιατροι.Αν αποφασισεις να αλλαξεις ψυχιατρο και θελεις πληροφοριες στειλε U2U


ΓΙΑΤΙ ΡΕ ΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΑΚΙ ΓΙΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΓΙΟΥ?
ΜΥΣΤΙΚΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΘΕΩΡΕΙς ΕΣΥ ΚΑΛΟΙ ΨΥΧΙΑΤΡΟΙ?

----------


## Helena

ε ναι βρε πανο τι να κανει διαφημιση δηλαδη ο ταδε η ο δεινα?σε ανοιχτο φορουμ γραφει ξερεις.

----------


## katerinaki

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by katerinaki_
> Αφρουλα γλυκεια μου μη στεναχωριεσαι!Προσπαθησε να εισαι δραστηρια με την εννοια να ξυπνας νωρις,να κανεις και καμμια δουλεια στο σπιτι,να περασει λιγος καιρος με τα τελευταια φαρμακα που σου εδωσαν μηπως και νοιωσεις καλυτερα και αν οχι ,αν συνεχιζεις να νοιωθεις σαν ζομπι οπως ειπες,τοτε ψαξε για αλλο ψυχιατρο !Σε μερικα κεντρα ψυχικης υγειας που ανηκουν στο δημοσιο φορεα υπαρχουν αξιολογοι ανθρωποι -ψυχιατροι.Αν αποφασισεις να αλλαξεις ψυχιατρο και θελεις πληροφοριες στειλε U2U
> 
> 
> ...


Δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι αντιδρας ετσι σε κατι που ειναι αυτονοητο στο forum.Θελεις να παιξουμε -ειπα -ειπες,εισαι καλος -κακος ?οπως σε αλλo post? Δεν παιζω !

ΗELENA ευχαριστω !

----------


## oboro

katerina μου ελπιζω να μη σου μεινει τετοια εντυπωση απο το φορουμ... μονο εγω κι ο πανος ειμαστε ετσι ;))))

----------


## katerinaki

> _Originally posted by oboro_
> katerina μου ελπιζω να μη σου μεινει τετοια εντυπωση απο το φορουμ... μονο εγω κι ο πανος ειμαστε ετσι ;))))



Δεν με λενε Κατερινα ! Το κατερινακι, βολευει γιατι ειναι ευαλωτο!

----------


## oboro

αχου το

Μην μου κλαις θα τον κανω \'ντα\' το γιατρο εγω. ;)

----------


## katerinaki

> _Originally posted by oboro_
> αχου το
> 
> Μην μου κλαις θα τον κανω \'ντα\' το γιατρο εγω. ;)



Φαινεται καθαρα οτι δεν εισαι ατομο εξαιρετικης ευαισθησιας!
Να το κοιταξεις αυτο !και κατι αλλο ,-τα φαινομενα απατουν-και τα ονοματα παραπλανουν ,ιδιαιτερα τα ουδετερα.

----------


## oboro

Μητσος ειναι το πραγματικο σου, ε? 

Καλα δε λεω Βρασιδα?

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by Helena_
> ε ναι βρε πανο τι να κανει διαφημιση δηλαδη ο ταδε η ο δεινα?σε ανοιχτο φορουμ γραφει ξερεις.


δεν ειναι Ελενα διαφημιση το να εισαι αριστος ....
Γολγοθας ειναι οταν ο Ηρωδης που σε καταδικασε σε αυτον ειναι ο αρεστος!Ειναι αντιδεοντολογικοτατο να ειναι μυστικο το ποιοι εποφελουνται απο τους ελευθερους επαγγελματιες που ασκουν την Τεχνη της Ιατρικης απο αυτο εδω το φορουμ....*Ειναι επισης αντιπαιδαγωγικο γιατι οδηγει στην νοοτροπια που καταληγει στο φακελακι!* Οποιος εχει κανει λαθος να τα ακουει ανοιχτα και αν καποιος θελει παλι να τον υπερασπιζεται ανοιχτα ... 
Ουτε στα δικαστηρια δεν γινεται κεκελεισμενων των θυρων 
η διαδικασια ελεγχου της Ιατρικης Τεχνης !
Πεθανε ο Ασκληπιος! Ο τελευταιος του ιερεας , ο Ιπποκρατης , αλλαξε τον ορκο της Τεχνης .....
Ο ανθρωπος ειναι το αντικειμενο ....
Με δικαιωμα καθημερινου ελεγχου και κριτικης....

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by oboro_
> katerina μου ελπιζω να μη σου μεινει τετοια εντυπωση απο το φορουμ... μονο εγω κι ο πανος ειμαστε ετσι ;))))


μην εισαι σιγουρος για τιποτα ομπορο!

----------


## afrula

βγηκα εξω μετα απο μια εβδομαδα και αισθανθηκα περιεργα.Σαν να ξερουν ολοι το προβλημα μου.

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> βγηκα εξω μετα απο μια εβδομαδα και αισθανθηκα περιεργα.Σαν να ξερουν ολοι το προβλημα μου.


Αφρουλα , εκανες μονο ενα βημα ....χρειαζονται περισσοτερα για να βγεις μεσα απο τις σκεψεις σου και να μπορεις να διακρινεις με καθαρα ματια το πως σε βλεπουν πραγματικα οι αλλοι!
Δεν σου τα γραφω τυχαια αυτα....
Το ιδιο ακριβως αισθημα ενοιωσα και εγω , οταν η γυναικα μου ειδε τα καινουργια μου παπουτσια που αγορασα μονο 15 ευρω απο ενα σουπερμαρκετ και μου ειπε οτι στην Γαλλια οι ανδρες επενδυουν πολλα χρηματα στα παπουτσια και οτι εγω θα μοιαζω σαν τρελος και απορος!
Η πρωτη μου σκεψη ηταν οτι ισως και να χει δικιο!
μετα ομως σκεφτηκα οτι ισως να ειναι καλυτερα ετσι , γιατι οποιος απο περιεργεια και μονο , ανοιξει την συζητηση μαζι μου 
μπορω να τον κανω να με κοιταει στα ματια και οχι στα ποδια!

----------


## panamar

Αφρουλα μπραβο κατ΄αρχας για αυτην την κινηση συνεχισε ετσι!!Και εν συνεχεια πολλοι θα σε κοιταξουν λιγοι θα σε προσεξουν...ειμαστε ολοι τοσο απορροφημενοι στα δικα μας που ακομα και γω ισως και να σου εχω μιλησει και στανταρ δεν θα καταλαβαινα οτι εισαι εσυ.......

----------


## RainAndWind

Afrula,καλώς ήρθες πίσω.Πώς είσαι αυτές τις μέρες;Αισθάνεσαι καλύτερα,βγαίνεις τώρα;

----------


## afrula

παιδια εδω ειμαι ξανα.Υπαρχει μια μικρη βελτιωση χαρη στο αγορι μου που ηταν απο τη πρωτη στιγμη διπλα μου.Αλλα εξακολουθω να ειμαι σε καταθλιψη .Δε ντυνομαι,δε κανω μπανιο και γενικα βαριεμαι να κανω η μαλλον σωστοτερα ΔΕ μπορω να κανω το οτιδηποτε.Αυτο που με ευχαριστει ειναι να πηγαινω σινεμα ταινιες αλλα και ΤΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΦΑΓΗΤΟ .Βγηκα απο το νοσοκομειο 63 και τωρα ειμαι 69.Εχω μεγαλη ορεξη δυστυχως και κοιμαμαι και κανενα 12ωρο.Απο τη στιγμη που βγηκα απο ΚΕΙ νιωθω οτι τωρα γεννηθηκα και βγαινω στο κοσμο μονο αντι με ορεξη δυστυχως εχω βαρεμαρα και ατελειωτη τεμπελια.Πεθανε η θεια μου σκεφτομαι σε λιγο θα φυγει ο μπαμπας μου η μαμα μου γιατι ειναι ηλικιωμενοι εγω τι θα απογινω?Δε ξερω ΜΑΚΑΡΙ ΝΑ ΓΥΡΙΖΕ Ο ΧΡΟΝΟΣ ΠΙΣΩ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΕΜΠΑΙΝΑ ΕΚΕΙ.

----------


## RainAndWind

Γεια σου,καλώς ήρθες.Η όρεξη σου άνοιξε πιθανότατα από τα φάρμακα λοιπόν,αλλά όπως λες κοιμάσαι και καλύτερα,είσαι πιο ήρεμη,μπορεί να οφείλεται κατά ένα μέρος και σ\'αυτή την αλλαγή.Όσο για το ότι ακόμη δεν έχεις όρεξη για να είσαι τύπικη στην καθαριότητα και υγιεινή,μην σε αγχώνει αυτό,να κάνεις ό,τι μπορείς προς το παρόν,μη στρεσάρεσαι.Λίγο λίγο θα έρθει και αυτή η όρεξη.
Για τα κιλά σου,θα σε βοηθούσε να φροντίζεις να τρως το πρωί και το μεσημέρι καλύτερα,παρά το βράδυ,το βράδυ κάτι πιο ελαφρύ,φρούτα,γιαούρτια,κα ιά σουπίτσα,ξέρεις,κομπόστες αν σου αρέσουν,μούσλι με κομματάκια ξερών φρούτων σε γιαούρτι αν έχεις έντονη επιθυμία για γλυκό,κλπ.
Εύχομαι να σου πάνε όλα καλύτερα από δω και πέρα,να βελτιωθεί η ζωή σου και να είσαι ολοένα και πιο δυνατή:)

----------


## Orion

Απο το νοσοκομείο δεν μπορείς να βγείς εαν εισαι μέσα;

----------


## afrula

ημουν απο εισαγγελια .Καθησα ενα μηνα ακριβως δε ξερω δε μπορω να το ξεπερασω αυτο.Νομιζω οτι σταματησε η ζωη μου.

----------


## melene

αφρουλα τωρα τι κανεις?η σχεση με τους γονεις σου πως ειναι?σε ψυχολογο πας?

----------


## afrula

τιποτα απλως ζω.Με τους γονεις καλα ολα, με ψυχολογο πηγαινα σε γνωσιακο αλλα δε βοηθησε.Εχω να παω ενα μηνα τωρα.Τι να μου κανει ο ψυχολογος?Να μου πει κανε μπανιο,ντυσου βρες δουλεια?

----------


## melene

koiΤα εδω που τα λεμε και εγω γνωσιακη κανω και με βοηθαει..μηπως ο συγκεκριμενος δεν σου εκανε?θυμαμαι εκανε την πρακτικη του,ε?
ξερεις τι γιατι δεν τα κανεις ολα αυτα?φανταζομαι θα υποφερεις ομως μωρε θα σου ρθει και η ορεξη πως αλλιως πρεπει να κανεις πραγματα,να ξεχνιεσαι,να μην ζεις συνεχως μεσα στο προβλημα σου.μια δουλιτσα νομιζω θα σε βοηθουσε..τιποτα το ιδιαιτερο κατι απλο,οσο απλο μπορει να ναι,εστω να αλλαξεις παραστασεις..

----------


## RainAndWind

Afrula,γιατί σταμάτησες τον ψυχολόγο;Ίσως να χρειαζόταν περισσότερο διάστημα να δουλέψετε μαζί για να το λύσετε.Κοίτα,ανάλογα με την περίπτωση του καθενός,ίσως χρειαστεί μεγαλύτερο ή μικρότερο διάστημα για να δει ορατά αποτελέσματα.Αλλά στο τέλος,αν επιμένουμε,πάντα βελτιώνονται έστω και λίγο αυτά που μας είναι βάρος.Ας πούμε εσύ τώρα πέφτεις με τη σκέψη\"δεν έχω κουράγιο να πλυθώ\".Και σε προβληματίζει γιατί σου φαίνεται βουνό.
Πώς θα σου φαινόταν να την σπάσεις σε κομμάτια την διαδικασία;

Tι εννοώ;Σήμερα λούσε μόνο τα μαλλιά σου.Αύριο κάνε μόνο ντουζάκι.Σκέτο,ίσα για τη δροσούλα.Μεθαύριο,κάπως καλύτερα,με σφουγγάρι.Ξέρω,ίσως φαίνεται χαζό,αλλά στην ουσία μπορούμε καθετί που μας βαραίνει να μην το πιάνουμε όλο μαζί,αλλά να το σπάμε σε μικρότερα,πιο εύκολα κομματάκια.:)

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Afrula,γιατί σταμάτησες τον ψυχολόγο;Ίσως να χρειαζόταν περισσότερο διάστημα να δουλέψετε μαζί για να το λύσετε.Κοίτα,ανάλογα με την περίπτωση του καθενός,ίσως χρειαστεί μεγαλύτερο ή μικρότερο διάστημα για να δει ορατά αποτελέσματα.Αλλά στο τέλος,αν επιμένουμε,πάντα βελτιώνονται έστω και λίγο αυτά που μας είναι βάρος.Ας πούμε εσύ τώρα πέφτεις με τη σκέψη\"δεν έχω κουράγιο να πλυθώ\".Και σε προβληματίζει γιατί σου φαίνεται βουνό.
> Πώς θα σου φαινόταν να την σπάσεις σε κομμάτια την διαδικασία;
> 
> Tι εννοώ;Σήμερα λούσε μόνο τα μαλλιά σου.Αύριο κάνε μόνο ντουζάκι.Σκέτο,ίσα για τη δροσούλα.Μεθαύριο,κάπως καλύτερα,με σφουγγάρι.Ξέρω,ίσως φαίνεται χαζό,αλλά στην ουσία μπορούμε καθετί που μας βαραίνει να μην το πιάνουμε όλο μαζί,αλλά να το σπάμε σε μικρότερα,πιο εύκολα κομματάκια.:)



Ναι έτσι είναι. Μικροί στόχοι για αρχή ώστε να παίρνουμε σιγά σιγά και κουράγιο!



Βέβαια κάποιοι ψυχολόγοι δεν είναι απλά τόσο καλοί, έμπειροι η απλά \"δεν υπάρχει χημεία\". Γενικά είμαι της γνώμης ότι άμα το όλο θέμα δεν κάνει κλικ μετά από μερικές συνεδρίες και κάποιος αισθάνεται ότι δεν παίρνει καθόλου βοήθεια καλό είναι να αλλάζει-πράγμα που δεν είναι πάντα τόσο εύκολο βέβαια .

----------


## afrula

rainandwind σευχαριστω πολυ.Πολυ ωραια η ιδεα σου.Μαλλον θελω να ενεργησω οπως πριν γιαυτο απογοητευομαι απο τις δυναμεις μου?Ενα μπανιο να μη μπορω να κανω?να μη μπορω να ντυθω οπως θα θελα?Πιστευω οτι καποια μερα θα γινω καλα αλλα θελει πολυ προσπαθεια και δεν μπορω να τη δωσω καθολου, το λεω με τη ψυχη μου αυτο.Μακαρι να μην ειχα νοσηλευτει βλεπω τους αλλους ανθρωπους και λεω κοιτα ολοι εχουν μια φυσιολογικη ζωη απο παιδι εφηβος τωρα ενηλικας εγω νομιζω οτι ειμαι ενα μωρο.Οτι τωρα αρχιζω και μπεινω στα27 αλλα νιωθω και συμπεριφερομαι σα 18χρονη.Μακαρι να πανε ολα καλα αλλα η ψυχη μου ειναι τοσο πονεμενη και τοσο αδεια και το σωμα μου σα παραλυτο.ΛΕΤΕ ΤΑ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΧΩΝΑΝΕ ΕΚΕΙ ΟΙ ΕΝΕΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΒΑΡΙΑ ALLOPERIDIN ΝΑ ΔΡΟΥΝ ΑΚΟΜΑ?Θελω να τους κανω μηνυση γιατι ΧΩΡΙΣ ΕΞΕΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΜΕ ΔΕΣΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΝΑΝΕ ΑΥΤΑ!ΕΓΩ ΕΧΩ ΙΔΕΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΨΗ ΟΧΙ ΨΥΧΩΣΕΙΣ Η ΣΧΙΖΟΦΡΕΝΕΙΑ.ΜΑΚΑΡΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΘΟΥΝ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ !!!

----------


## afrula

ευτυχως που υπαρχει το αγορι μου αλλιως θα χα αυτοκτονησει αν και τωρα θελω.Ξυπναω και δε ξερω και δεν εχω τι να κανω...

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> ευτυχως που υπαρχει το αγορι μου αλλιως θα χα αυτοκτονησει αν και τωρα θελω.Ξυπναω και δε ξερω και δεν εχω τι να κανω...




Γεια σου αφρο...κοίτα σε βλέπω πολύ καλύτερα γενικά και από αυτά που λες πιστεύω ότι έχεις κάνει ήδη μεγάλα βήματα. Αφρούλα την νοσηλεία ξέχνα της πέρασε...και σε κάποιες ζαλάδες μην δείνεις σημασία αν τις ξεχάσεις θα σε ξεχάσουνε. Είναι θέμα πως ερμηνεύουμε τα πάντα. Σκέψου ότι κάποιοι πέρνουν επίτηδες ουσίες για να ζαλίζονται (ναρκωτικά-συμπεριλαμβανομένων και κάποιων από αυτά που σου έδωσαν εκεί), δήλαδή επιζητούνε τέτοιες αισθήσεις και τους αρέσει. Φυσικά δεν λέω να σου αρέσουν και σένα αυτές οι αισθήσεις, αλλά απλά αν δεν δείνεις σημασία στις άσχημες εμπειρίες σου, αν δεν τους δίνεις βάρος ,αυτές θα ελαφρύνουν μέχρι που θα σου φαίνονται σαν πούπουλο. 

Σκέψου δηλαδή και τους ανθρώπους που πρέπει να τα παίρνουνε μια ζωή για να είναι καλά. Μπροστά όμως στις πιθανές τρομερές εμπειρίες που μπορούν να βιώσουν κατά την διάρκεια ενώς ψυχωτικού επεισοδίου δεν \"βλεπουν\" τα κακά του φαρμάκου. Γιατί δίπλα στα κακά της ίδιας της κατλαστασης αυτά τα κακά εξαφανίζονται. Και τελικά μπορούν να γίνουν πολύ παραγωγικοί και ευτυχισμένοι. 


Η αυτοβελτίωση Θέλει εξάσκηση και αγώνα αλλα γίνεται, απλά πρέπει βέβαια να το πιστέψεις πρώτα . Πιστεύω ότι καλό είναι σε αυτό το στάδιο που είσαι τώρα να αρχίσεις σιγά σιγά να δραστηριοποιήσαι. Μπορεί να σου φαίνεται βουνό όλο αυτό αλλά άμα αρχίσεις μετά από λίγη προσπάθεια θα αρχίσει να κυλάει μόνο του το πράγμα. Για αρχή βάζε μικρούς στόχους γράψου σε κανα ECDL η καμιά ξένη γλώσσα (και πήγαινε στο μάθημα!)...κάνε κάποιο μάθημα που εσύ ήθελες, πήγαινε λίγο γυμναστικούλα χαλαρά. Καμια γνωστική-συμπεριφορική θεραπεία αλλά πρόσεχε να είναι πολύ έμπειρος ο θεραπευτής γιατί αυτό κάνει τεράστια διαφορά. Προσπάθησε να πιέζεις τον εαυτό σου γενικα, όσο και αυτό και αν σου φαίνεται δύσκολο, να ξέρεις ότι όσο φυγόπονη είσαι βραχυπρόθεσμα τόπο ποιο πολύ δύσκολα θα τα βρίσκεις μακροπρόθεσμα. Ξέρω ότι έχεις περάσει ήδη δύσκολα αλλά αυτά τα πράγματα πρέπει να προσπαθήσεις να τα κάνεις αφρο θα είναι για το καλό σου και μόνο. Καταλαβαίνω επίσης ότι ο φίλος σου σου είναι στήριγμα αλλά να ξέρεις ότι σταδιακά καλό θα ήταν να μάθεις να στηρίζεσαι στον εαυτό σου. Η ζωή είναι για όλους μας δύσκολη, δεν υπάρχει άνθρωπος στον κόσμο-ανεξαρτήτως οικονομικής κατάστασης-που να μην έχει βιώσει δυσκολίες. ΄Δυσκολίες και εμπόδια πάντα θα υπάρχουν σε διάφορες μορφές, εμείς πρέπει να μάθουμε να τα υπερπηδάμε και να βγαίνουμε νικητές. Σου εύχομαι να έχεις δύναμη.

----------


## afrula

σευχαριστω petran αλλα ειναι ολα δυσκολα.Δε ξερω αν θα περασει αυτο που νιωθω.Ουτε να περπατησω δε μπορω.:(

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> σευχαριστω petran αλλα ειναι ολα δυσκολα.Δε ξερω αν θα περασει αυτο που νιωθω.Ουτε να περπατησω δε μπορω.:(




άφρο το haloperidol \"καθαρίζει\" μετά από 3 μέρες maximum. Είναι απίθανο αυτά τα συμπτώματα που έχεις να είναι ακόμα από τα φάρμακα. Το ποιο πιθανό είναι ότι αυτά τα έχεις λόγου άγχους πλέον. Ίσως επειδή τρόμαξες με τα φάρμακα, σου έχει μείνει η εντύπωση ότι τα φάρμακα δρουν ακόμα, κάτι που προκαλεί περισσότερο άγχος και έτσι περισσότερες ζαλάδες. Είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρος ότι άθελα σου αγχώνεσαι γι\'αυτό έχεις τις ζαλάδες και την αστάθεια, δεν είναι από τα φάρμακα. Είπες ότι σ\'αρέσει να βγαίνεις έξω με τον φίλο σου πριν. Αυτό δε μου λέει εμένα \"ότι δεν μπορείς καν να περπατήσεις\". Για να πηγαίνεις κινηματογράφο σημαίνει ότι μια χαρά περπατάς (εκτός και αν σε πηγαίνει ο φίλος σου με κάποια υποστήριξη και δεν περπατάς μόνη σου) Όταν πάτε κινηματογράφο και είσαι απορροφημένη από το έργο, νιώθεις να ζαλίζεσαι τόσο όσο όταν είσαι σπίτι? 


Να θυμάσαι ότι όσο μένεις άπραγη και στο σπίτι, τόσο ποιο πολύ θα τα δείνεις σημασία και τόσο ποιο πολύ θα νιώθεις αυτά τα πράγματα. Πρέπει να σηκωθείς άμεσα να κάνεις κάποια δραστηριότητα. Μην περιμένεις να αλλάξει κάτι αν δεν ασχοληθείς εσύ πρώτα, δυστυχώς-η-ευτυχώς έτσι είναι. Τι θα λεγες σιγά σιγά να αρχίσεις μαθήματα ECDL η κάτι τέτοιο? 


Όσο για τις ζαλάδες προσπάθησε να \"μην τις κρίνεις\" εκείνη την στιγμή που έρχονται. Άστες εκεί να υπάρχουν, δεν πρόκειται να σου κάνουν κάτι κακό, ούτε θα χειροτερέψουν κάτι, ζαλάδες είναι. Τα φάρμακα να είσαι σίγουρη ότι έχουν καθαρίσει εδώ και πολύ καιρό.

----------


## lola

γεια σου αφρουλα....και γεια σε ολους...συγνωμη που ρωταω αλλα γιατι ησουν μεσα απο εισαγγελεα?εχω ενα παρομοιο προβλημα...αν θελεις μου απαντας...

----------


## Remedy

geia soy Lola
τι εννοεις οτι εχεις ενα παρομοιο προβλημα?
ανοιξε αν θελεις ενα καινουριο θεμα και πες μας τι συνεβη....

----------


## lola

γειαα.... οταν ακουω για εισαγγελεα μου σηκωνεται η τριχα καγγελο...θα καταλαβεις Remedy ...

----------


## afrula

μεβαλε ο εισαγγελεας μεσα γιατι ημουν ταχα επικινδυνη και επιθετικη.Και ολα αυτα μενα email !!!!!!!χωρις καν να με δει.Μη μου τα θυμιζετε γιατι θα παω στο τμημα και θα κανω φονο

----------


## arktos

afrula, για να εγκλειστείς προφανώς έβαλαν την υπογραφή οι γονείς σου.κι εκεί που πήγες εξετάστηκες από δύο ψυχίατρους για να εισαχθείς.δεν βάζουν μέσα όποιον να \'ναι.να είσαι σίγουρη γι\' αυτό.

----------


## lola

βρε αφρουλα μου συγνωμη παλι που ρωταω αλλα τι εκανες δηλ?πανω στα νευρα σου εδωσες κανα σκαμπηλη?αυτο δεν ειναι φυσιολογικο?μηπως ηταν λιγο υπερβολικο αυτο με τον εισαγγελεα?αν θες απαντας..δεν θελω να θυμασαι και να συνχιζεσαι

----------


## afrula

εγινε ενας μικρος τσακωμος εξω και ηρθε η αστυνομια και εγω αρνιομουν να παω στο τμημα για να πω τι εγινε και ειχα νευρα και υφος και πηγαν να μου βαλουν χειροπεδες και αντιστεκομουν και με χτυπησαν και εξω και μεσα στο περιπολικο με μπουνιες και κλωτσιες στο κεφαλι!!!!!Αυτα δε σας τα χω πει !!!ημουν γεματη μωλωπες!!!Και πηγα στο τμημα και νομιζα θα με πανε στο νοσοκομειο για χτυπηματα και βρεθηκα σε ψυχιατρειο.Ο ψυχιατρος ειδε ενα φαρμακο το abilify το οποιο τελικα συμφωνησα με το γιατρο να μη το παρω και λεει κατευθειαν ψυχωση εχει παρτε την.Και με δεσαν για 3 μερες!!!

----------


## afrula

ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΩ ΤΗΝ ΕΚΔΙΚΗΣΗ ΜΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΔΙΚΙΑ ΑΥΤΗ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΜΕ ΚΑΤΕΣΤΡΕΨΑΝ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕ ΞΕΡΩ ΠΩΣ?Νομιζω αν κανω κατι και ολοι οι δικοι μου μου το λενε οτι θα παω ξανα μεσα και αρχιζω και τρεμω .

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> εγινε ενας μικρος τσακωμος εξω και ηρθε η αστυνομια και εγω αρνιομουν να παω στο τμημα για να πω τι εγινε και ειχα νευρα και υφος και πηγαν να μου βαλουν χειροπεδες και αντιστεκομουν και με χτυπησαν και εξω και μεσα στο περιπολικο με μπουνιες και κλωτσιες στο κεφαλι!!!!!Αυτα δε σας τα χω πει !!!ημουν γεματη μωλωπες!!!Και πηγα στο τμημα και νομιζα θα με πανε στο νοσοκομειο για χτυπηματα και βρεθηκα σε ψυχιατρειο.Ο ψυχιατρος ειδε ενα φαρμακο το abilify το οποιο τελικα συμφωνησα με το γιατρο να μη το παρω και λεει κατευθειαν ψυχωση εχει παρτε την.Και με δεσαν για 3 μερες!!!




Αφούλα αυτά που λες πάντως έχουν πολλά \"κενά\" και δεν μπορεί να καταλάβει κανείς (και ίσως ούτε και εσύ?) τι είναι αλήθεια και τι όχι. Εμείς νομίζαμε ότι σου έκαναν εισαγωγή λόγω του ότι έκανες απόπειρα αυτοκτονίας (ότι έκοψες τις φλέβες και ο \"αδερφός\" σου-υπάρχει άραγε?-έλεγε ότι πήρες και όλα τα χάπια). Τώρα λες ότι σε πήγαν μέσα για καυγά και ότι είχες και μόλωπες από τα χτυπήματα (δηλαδή τι έγινε? Έπαιζες μποξ με τους γονείς σου η με κάποιον άλλο?). Το θέμα σου πλεόν είναι για τον sherlock holmes και όχι για ειδικό ψυχικής υγέίας.

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΩ ΤΗΝ ΕΚΔΙΚΗΣΗ ΜΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΔΙΚΙΑ ΑΥΤΗ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΜΕ ΚΑΤΕΣΤΡΕΨΑΝ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕ ΞΕΡΩ ΠΩΣ?Νομιζω αν κανω κατι και ολοι οι δικοι μου μου το λενε οτι θα παω ξανα μεσα και αρχιζω και τρεμω .




Και χαλάρωσε, πως γίνεται δηλαδή να καταστραφεί κάποιος από 3 ημέρες νοσηλείας? Αυτός δηλαδή που σπάει σπονδυλική στήλη τι πρέπει να κάνει μετά? Οι υπερβολές και οι ακρότητες δεν βοήθησαν ποτέ κανένα.

----------


## afrula

αν δε καταλαβαινεις μην ασχολεισαι

----------


## afrula

Δε μπορεις να κοροιδευεις αν δε ξερεις!μακαρι να ησουν εσυ στη θεση μου

----------


## afrula

εκανα αποπειρα αυτοκτονιας και εμεινα 4 μερες .Και μετα εγινε ΑΥΤΟ!Εκατσα ακριβως ενα μηνα .Πηγαινε κατσε και μετα αν δεν εισαι φυτο σε ολη τη ζωη σου γραψε μου με αυτα που θα σου δινουν.

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> Δε μπορεις να κοροιδευεις αν δε ξερεις!μακαρι να ησουν εσυ στη θεση μου




Thanks για την ευχή! να είσαι καλά...


Είναι αξιοθαύμαστο πως η έστω ελάχιστη προσπάθεια βοήθειας που κάνω \"χάνεται μέσα σε λίγα δευτερόλεπτα\". Από όλα αυτά που έγραψα μόνο το τελευταίο κράτησες. 



Δεν κορόιδεψα, το \"sherlock holmes\" ήταν αστεισμός


Το θέμα είναι ότι μάλλον κανείς δεν φαίνεται να καταλαβαίνει όχι μόνο εγώ...

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> εκανα αποπειρα αυτοκτονιας και εμεινα 4 μερες .Και μετα εγινε ΑΥΤΟ!Εκατσα ακριβως ενα μηνα .Πηγαινε κατσε και μετα αν δεν εισαι φυτο σε ολη τη ζωη σου γραψε μου με αυτα που θα σου δινουν.



Δεν βλέπω να \"είσαι φυτό\"... αντιθέτως μια χαρά μου ευχήθηκες! Εγώ ξέρω ότι φυτό είναι κάποιος που δεν επικοινωνεί...και σίγουρα αυτό δεν είσαι...


Και δηλαδή, όποιος παίρνει ή αντιψυχωτικά επειδή πρέπει να τα πάρει γίνεται φυτό? Υπάρχουν άτομα εδώ μέσα που πέρνουν αυτά τα φάρμακα σε μόνιμη βάση και είναι μια χαρά, γνωστά άτομα που σου έχουν μιλήσει και έχουν προσπαθήσει να σε βοηθήσουν...αυτοί είναι επίσης \"φυτά\"? Εξάλου σου είπα ότι αυτά τα φάρμακα \"καθαρίζουν\" από τον οργανισμό μετά από λίγο καιρό. Έχω δουλέψει σε ψυχιατρική κλινική και ξέρω άτομο που πείρε όλα τα αντιψυχωτικά του κόσμου σε σημείο να μην μπορεί να μιλήσει και να του τρέχουν τα σάλια. Παρ\'όλα αυτά επικοινωνούσε μια χαρά (απλά λίγο ποιο αργά). Μετά από κάποιους μήνες μείωσε τα φάρμακα και έβγαινε για καφέ και ήταν τελείως φυσιολογικός, δεν είχε κανένα πρόβλημα το παιδί. 

Ηρέμησε πρώτα από τις εκδικητικές σου σκέψεις και μετά σκέψου τα φάρμακα...

----------


## afrula

ενας μηνας εγκλεισμος ηταν ο ταφος μου.Και χτυπημενη και στο ψυχιατρειο.Βλεπω αστυνομικο και θελω να του βαλω φωτια να καιγεται ζωντανος και να το χαιρομαι ειδικα τους 2 που πηγαν να με σκοτωσουν

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> ενας μηνας εγκλεισμος ηταν ο ταφος μου.Και χτυπημενη και στο ψυχιατρειο.Βλεπω αστυνομικο και θελω να του βαλω φωτια να καιγεται ζωντανος και να το χαιρομαι ειδικα τους 2 που πηγαν να με σκοτωσουν




Κάτσε ρε άφρο ηρέμησε τι σκέψεις είναι αυτές που κάνεις? Ναι εντάξει οι συγκεκριμένοι αστυνομικοί ήταν μαλάκες, θα αλλάξει κάτι τώρα αν σκέφτεσαι ότι θα τους βάλεις φωτιά και άλλα τέτοια ωραία? Οι αστυνομικοί άλλωστε δεν φταίνε που σε βαλαν εκεί μέσα για ένα μήνα, για άλλους λόγους μπήκες. 


Άντε και τους πιτσιλίζες με βενζίνη και του πέταγες και το σπίρτο βλέποντας τους να καίγονται ουρλιάζοντας μέσα σε κραυγές αγωνίας αφήνοντας πίσω συγγενείς να τους κλαίνε-γιατί άσχετο με το αν ήταν μαλάκες η όχι, σίγουρα θα έχουν κάποιον καλό άνθρωπο που θα τους κλάψει-τι θα καταλάβαινες με αυτό πέρα από το κακό που θα έσπερνες σε άλλους ανθρώπους και στην ζωή σου? Θα άλλαζε τίποτα αυτή η πράξη? Εγώ θυμάμαι ότι την πρώτη φωρά είχες κάποιο πρόβλημα, γι\'αυτό έφτασες εκεί που έφτασες. Δεν έφταιγε κανείς άλλος γι\'αυτό, δυστυχώς κάποια κακά πράγματα απλώς τυχαίνουν. Θα άλλαζε το πρόβλημα που είχες στην αρχή αυτή σου η πράξη? Θα σε έκανε να αισθανθείς επιτέλους ευτυχισμένη και πλήρης? Να σηκωθείς μία μέρα και να πεις \"ωραία μέρα σήμερα, παρ΄\'ολα τα προβλήματα που έχω νιώθω αισιόδοξη\". 


Δεν θα αλλάξει τίποτα σκεπτόμενη ότι θα σκοτώσεις ανθρώπους με βάναυσο τρόπο, τον εαυτό σου μόνο βλάπτεις με αυτές σου τις σκέψεις και κανένα άλλο. 


Θέλεις να προσπαθήσεις να βελτιωθείς η όχι?

----------


## RainAndWind

afrula,συμφωνώ με τον Petran.Το μόνο που καταφέρνεις συντηρώντας αυτό το μίσος,είναι να βλάπτεις εσένα την ίδια.Αντ\'αυτού,προσπάθησε να στρέψεις το βλέμμα στην καθημερινή σου ζωή και να την κάνεις καλύτερη.

Έχεις σκεφτεί afrula,γιατί προβάλλεις το μίσος σου σε ένα στόχο με τόσο έντονο τρόπο,γιατί σκέφτεσαι συνέχεια το πριν και όχι το τώρα;Mπορεί να είναι ένας τρόπος σου να μένεις στο χτες και να αποφεύγεις να γυρίσεις στο τώρα,να αντιμετωπίσεις απαιτήσεις και φόβους δεμένους με την καθημερινότητα.

Όμως,θεωρώντας καταστροφή και τάφο σου μία εμπειρία της δίνεις μία δύναμη που σε καθηλώνει εκεί,σα να τέλειωσαν όλα για σένα και δεν υπάρχεις πια.Άρα και δεν υπάρχει λόγος να πλυθείς,να βγεις κλπ.Το έχεις σκεφτεί ποτέ έτσι;

----------


## lola

αφρουλα γεια...εγω δεν εχω καταλαβει το αρχικο προβλημα που οδηγησε σε αυτη την κατασταση...για ποιο λογο εκανες αποπειρα?εχεις προβληματα στην οικογενεια σου?τι ειναι αυτο που σου φταιει?

την σκηνη με το 100 μπορω να την φανταστω και ξερω ποσο επωδυνο ειναι...δεν επρεπε ομως να αντισταθεις...χιλιαδες ανθρωποι μαλωνουν καθε μερα και πανε στο τμημα...μονη σου ωθησες την κατασταση για το νοσοκομειο....ξερω πως ειναι να βγαινεις εκτος εαυτου αλλα εκεινη την ωρα επρεπε να το παιξεις πιο διπλωματικα....επισης κατανοω απολυτα το μισος σου αλλα πιστεψε με δεν μπορεις να κανεις και πολλα για αυτην την απαδεκτη οντως συμπεριφορα των αστυνομικων...εκτος αν κινηθεις νομικα αλλα δεν ξερω κατα ποσο αυτο ειναι εφικτο....

----------


## afrula

το ξερω οτι δεν επρεπε να τους νευριασω αλλα ημουν ανωριμη και ειχα πολλα νευρα!Και στθηκα τρομερα ατυχη με τους χαπακηδες γιατρους στη Νικαια που χωρις εξεταση μονο τη λεξη εισαγγελεα ακουσαν μου εδωσαν αντιψυχωσικα τα βαρυτερα του κοσμου,με δεσαν με σαπισαν στις ενεσεις και ολα αυτα για το τιποτα.

----------


## anwnimi

Αφρούλα,
πέρασες πολύ μα πολύ δύσκολα.
Βάλε ένα μεγάλο Χ σε όλα τα δύσκολα. Πες στην Αφρούλα ότι τώρα θα προχωρήσω μπροστά... 
Και σε αυτό θα σε βοηθήσει η αγωγή, η ψυχοθεραπεία, οι κοντινοί σου άνθρωποι και πάνω από όλα ο ίδιος σου εαυτός.

----------


## lola

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> το ξερω οτι δεν επρεπε να τους νευριασω αλλα ημουν ανωριμη και ειχα πολλα νευρα!Και στθηκα τρομερα ατυχη με τους χαπακηδες γιατρους στη Νικαια που χωρις εξεταση μονο τη λεξη εισαγγελεα ακουσαν μου εδωσαν αντιψυχωσικα τα βαρυτερα του κοσμου,με δεσαν με σαπισαν στις ενεσεις και ολα αυτα για το τιποτα.


αυτα τα αντιψυχωσικα σε βοηθησαν καθολου?
τωρα αισθανεσαι πιο ωριμη?

----------


## afrula

τα αντιψυχωσικα με εκαναν φυτο κυριολεκτικα.Δε μπορουσα να κινηθω περπατουσα σα ζομπι και ημουν ναρκωμενη.

----------


## lola

αφρουλα......προσπαθησε να οργανωσεις λιγο την σκεψη σου....κατι σου \'\'φταιει\'\' απ την ζωη σου αυτο ειναι προφανες...μην στηριζεσαι μονο στα φαρμακα σαφως βοηθανε αλλα δεν ειναι πανακια.....αυτο που σου λειπει ειναι η αυτογνωσια...ξερεις ποια εισαι ,ξερεις τι θελεις? εχω την αισθηση οτι το οικογενειακο σου περιβαλλον δεν σε βοηθαει και ισως και να σε \'\'πνιγει\'\' κατα καποιο τροπο..αυτο το συμπεραινω απ το γεγονος οτι σου εφεραν την αστυνομια για να σε αντιμετωπισουν...βεβαια δεν ξερω σε πιο οριο ειχε φτασει η κριση σου,ουτε και την αιτια αλλα οπως και να το δει κανεις ειναι λιγο \'\'αφυσικη\'\' αντιδραση για οικογενεια.....νομιζω οτι το καλυτερο που εχεις να κανεις αυτην την στιγμη ειναι να συζητησετε λιγο τα προβληματα σας σαν οικογενεια και να βρειτε τροπους να τα λυσετε..με λιγα λογια εντοπισε την ριζα του κακου γιατι δεν εχει νοημα να τα βαζεις με τους γιατρους..αυτοι κανουν την δουλεια τους μηχανικα και δεν θα κατσουν να ασχοληθουν με τα δικα σου συναισθηματα..με αυτα ομως μπορει να ασχοληθει η οικογενεια σου και να σε βοηθησει εμπρακτα..........

----------


## RainAndWind

Αfrula,μην παραμελήσεις τα μικρά βήματα που μπορείς να κάνεις.Μη μένεις σε αυτό που πέρασε αλλά σε αυτό που τώρα μπορεί να αλλάξει σταδιακά,να αντιμετωπίσεις την παραμέληση του εαυτού σου και να βοηθήσεις εσύ η ίδια την afrula,έστω και με αργό ρυθμό.Κάθε αρχή και δύσκολη δε λένε;Mετά τα πρώτα βήματα τα επόμενα θα είναι ευκολότερα για σένα,γιατί θα νιώσεις πιο δυνατή.:)

----------


## afrula

Σας ευχαριστω παιδια .Το κυριοτερο τωρα ειναι η καθημερινοτητα και τα βηματα αυτα τα αργα αλλα σταθερα.Εχετε απολυτο δικιο.Χθες βγηκα απο το σπιτι και πηγα στο ψυχολογο που ειναι κεντρο και ενιωσα και εγω να μαι παλι μερος της κοινωνιας...:)

----------


## lola

μπραβο αφρουλα..καλη αρχη λοιπον

----------


## amelie74

πολυ με χαροποιησε το μηνυμα σου αφρουλα μου.
ετσι σιγα-σιγα με μικρα βηματακια καθε φορα θα τα καταφερεις :)

----------


## afrula

Να σας πω και ενα νεο που ελπιζω κρατησει για πολυ αληθινο!!!!!!!!!Ειμαι μια εβδομαδα χωρις tavor!To χα προσπαθησει και αλλες φορε 3 αποτι θυμαμαι αλλα στη τεταρτη μερα δε μπορουσα να αναπνευσω απο το αγχος.Τωρα προς στιγμην τα χω καταφερει μαλλον επειδη το βραδυ παιρνω nozinan και μου πε ο γιατρος οτι θα βοηθησει.Εχω 2 μερες που εχω λιγη ταχυκαρδια,φουσκωματα,βαρο ς νιωθω εντονα και παρα μα παρα πολυ αγχος.ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΟΜΩΣ ΝΑ ΑΝΤΕΞΩ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΝΙΚΗΣΩ ΕΓΩ!!!!:):):)

----------


## RainAndWind

Στο εύχομαι afrula!:)

----------


## amelie74

και θα αντεξεις και θα νικησεις ;)
εχεις σημειωσει μεγαλη προοδο και μπραβο σου!!!
καλα χριστουγεννα αφρουλα μου :)

----------


## afrula

χρονια πολλα σε ολους ειμαι 8η μερα χωρις tavor.Δε το πιστευω.Σκεφτομαι οταν κοψω το νοζιναν μη με πιασει καμια ταχυκαρδια επειδη με κραταει αυτο τελικα πιο πολυ αλλα δε νομιζω θα νικησω.Φοβαμαι ομως.:)

----------

